# Beer Expert



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess the guys running Puff.com like what I've reviewed, they've made me a Puff.com Beer Expert! I'm honored to receive the title and wanted to use it to the benefit of my fellow BOTL's. I have about 30 reviews complete and will gradually post them here for your review and discussion. I also tend to take notes with every new beer I crack open (same as cigars).

If you would like to see a beer reviewed or would like to know more about a brand or style or would like to know about any seasonals due out, etc., feel free to get in touch with me, I'm more than happy to help everyone out - the BOTL's have been great with advice on all things cigars and accessories and I'm happy to do my part!


Dan


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

congrats!!! Im jealous!! the only thing I get for drinking is a bad next day lol


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Congrats!

I'm a pretty big beer fan myself. I've been trying to try lots of new stuff instead of staying with my favorites. I've discovered two things recently. One, I really don't care for the west coast style microbrews. The things are so hoppy that I can't taste anything else. Second, I've discovered that I really love the Belgian Abbey ales that I've tried. I've tried just about everything from Chimay and Affligem, but haven't tried many others. You think you could spend a little time on some of the other Belgian Abbeys?


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats Dan!

Nice job! The only stuff I really drink is Sam Adams and Harpoon...is that $200 Sam really THAT good?



You keep winning our poker game you might get a Poker award !!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

deep said:


> Congrats Dan!
> 
> Nice job! The only stuff I really drink is Sam Adams and Harpoon...is that $200 Sam really THAT good?
> 
> You keep winning our poker game you might get a Poker award !!


Hey, I had a couple lucky hands, thats all, the competition Friday night was top notch!

Well, I do like some of Sam's products, especiall around this time of year as the Oktoberfest is out and soon the winterfest will follow. However, I have yet to give the rare Utopia a shot - its hard to justify paying over $100 for beer! I'm sure its decent, but this one reminds me of Gurkha - its more about the packaging.

Seriously, look at this 'bottle':










It looks like something local HS hockey teams should be playing for each year!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> I guess the guys running Puff.com like what I've reviewed, they've made me a Puff.com Beer Expert! I'm honored to receive the title and wanted to use it to the benefit of my fellow BOTL's. I have about 30 reviews complete and will gradually post them here for your review and discussion. I also tend to take notes with every new beer I crack open (same as cigars).
> 
> If you would like to see a beer reviewed or would like to know more about a brand or style or would like to know about any seasonals due out, etc., feel free to get in touch with me, I'm more than happy to help everyone out - the BOTL's have been great with advice on all things cigars and accessories and I'm happy to do my part!
> 
> Dan


Yes SIR!!!!! I would like to know more about Monschof Kellerbrau (Kellerbrau) This is by far the best beer I have ever enjoyed. I had about 10 bottles this summer, and now I can't find it anywhere


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

dpcoz said:


> Seriously, look at this 'bottle':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...never saw that...that is some trophy...I do like the OCTFEST.

What do you recommend for a fall beer?


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

deep said:


> WOW...never saw that...that is some trophy...I do like the OCTFEST.
> 
> What do you recommend for a fall beer?


Fall? Its time to get in line with the seasonals. It's also time to start looking into the Stouts and Porters as the cooler weather comes in and the summer, fruity styles are retired for warmer weather.

I do tend to like Oktoberfests, they bring out some festive flavor characteristic of German lagers - good carmel maltiness thanks to those delicious munich and viennamalts, decent alcohol level, perfect for a seasonal lager! My personal favorites are Spaten Oktoberfest and Sam Adams Oktoberfest. I've been hearing VERY good things about an Oktoberfest by Lancaster Brewing Co (Lancaster Pa) that is supposed to be their specialty.









I've also been hearing good things about Brooklyn Brewing's Oktoberfest, if I can get my hands on one soon, I'll review and post.

Pumpkin beers are also a specialty this time of year, and in my opinion, they can be hits or misses. Some breweries try and totally miss the mark, leaving you with a beer with no flavor, or something disgusting that may swear you off of beer altogether! However, some breweries have no only got it right, they've found a way to combine pumpkin with spices reminicent of the fall season. My personal favorites include Dogfish Head Punkin' Ale, Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale (watch it, 9% ABV! Kick ass label, too), and Fegley's Brew Works Imperial Pumpkin. One I've been holding but plan on trying soon is Southern Tier's Pumking - another 9% ABV treat in a big bottle.

Concerning Stouts and porters, there's SO MUCH out there you can barely go wrong! But if you want a few that are really good, keep an eye open for any of Great Divide's Yeti line, Founders Breakfast Stout, Stone's Imperial Russian Stout (May be out of stock), Gonzo Imperial Porter, North Coast's Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, or Southern Tier's Jah-va. The list could seriously go on in this category!

If you're interested in any of these, let me know what I can do!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats Danny!

Where's the Genny Cream Ale review?


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

d_day said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm a pretty big beer fan myself. I've been trying to try lots of new stuff instead of staying with my favorites. I've discovered two things recently. One, I really don't care for the west coast style microbrews. The things are so hoppy that I can't taste anything else. Second, I've discovered that I really love the Belgian Abbey ales that I've tried. I've tried just about everything from Chimay and Affligem, but haven't tried many others. You think you could spend a little time on some of the other Belgian Abbeys?


If you can find it try the St. Bernardus Christmas Ale. that's probably my favorite Christmas beer in existence! my area has been out of them for over a year and with a recent trip to Cleveland I was able to grab 2 bottles :whoo:


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're looking for some good Belgian ales, or Abbey styles, look for Rochefort 10 or Rochefort 8...both are top shelf, but a little pricey. Delerium Tremens is a winner, as is anything from Ommegang (mostly Belgian styles brewed in Maine). One of the best would be Duvel, which is readily available in most parts of the country. Belgians and Stouts are my favs....there are lots out there that are worth a taste.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Sigarz said:


> If you can find it try the St. Bernardus Christmas Ale. that's probably my favorite Christmas beer in existence! my area has been out of them for over a year and with a recent trip to Cleveland I was able to grab 2 bottles :whoo:


St. Bernardus abt12 is one of my regulars. I'll keep an eye for the christmas.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> If you would like to see a beer reviewed or would like to know more about a brand or style or would like to know about any seasonals due out, etc., feel free to get in touch with me, I'm more than happy to help everyone out - the BOTL's have been great with advice on all things cigars and accessories and I'm happy to do my part!
> 
> Dan


Dan ... Once again I would like to know everything about Monschof Kellerbrau (Kellerbrau). 
It is brewed by Kulmbacher Brauerei AG
It is imported through Shelton Brothers http://www.sheltonbrothers.com/beers/beerProfile.asp

Me and my neighbor have cleaned out St. Louis on this beer (about 30 bottles in the past yeararty {only a 500ml bottle} and the owners and managers of all the liquor stores have no clue how to get more. :frusty: From what I have read it comes in a mini keg :dude:and I would buy them in a heart beat! :beerchug: Brother if you have ANY beer connections I can tell you it would be worth your time.

*
*


----------

